# Cyp Ulla Silkens



## parvi_17 (May 17, 2007)

This is a first bloom seedling. It has a surprisingly large flower with a strong rosy-peony fragrance. I like it!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 17, 2007)

Cool colour on the pouch.
Cyp reginae cross?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 17, 2007)

Yep - reginae x flavum.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 17, 2007)

Cool.
Are you a member of the OSA?

I read there will be some cyps for sale this coming meeting...


----------



## parvi_17 (May 18, 2007)

I am a member. Carl Austin is selling the Cyps. He bought Gunther Preusse's collection, which is quite extensive and full of some rare species. I've ordered a couple from him - if you're looking to expand your collection Carl is an inexpensive and reliable source.

Joe


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2007)

Thanx for posting. I believe this is a Frosch cross and is one of my favorite Cyp hybrids.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2007)

Very sweet. I like the pouch a lot!


----------

